# Critique Belle's bucking technique?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I was riding one of my trainer's Friesians today to work on seat work...until she bucked me off I had my toes tucked up behind my bum and my hands out because we were working on balance....and when she started going I had nothing to hold on too  lol...after a few hours in the hospital I came away with only a very bruised hip and a concusscion. it is sorta sad/funny so i had to post it.





 (right before)





 (the buck)

sorry it is so grainy....it was taken with a phone


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Well personally I do not think it was dramatic enough. The video is grainy so it is hard to really tell. I would have liked to see her get more air - as a Friesian she should have a powerful enough hind end to really throw herself into the air. Also, she loses points for unapparent anger. She did not even try to pummel you as you went down or anything. Mostly she just took some giant leaps - perhaps she has a future in jumping through rings of fire?

I think you need to work with her on her style. She has some potential but really is going to need the work to become anything remotely like a bucking bronc.

Hahaha just kidding, glad you are alright. That would be a terrifying moment, going up with nothing to hang onto!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol....i like the ring of fire idea...haha...i will mention it to my trainer to add to our bucking act


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope not good enough  She needs to go into the air a little more as the previous post says, and you need to work on keeping the landing nice and graceful as you hit the ground not just in a heap  I think its a circuis act you still need to work on !

ahahahaha! jokes  Glad you werent hurt, keep practicing (lol) Joking again


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe a flip in the air and then land on my feet.....hmmm...i think that might be a better ending!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> I would have liked to see her get more air - as a Friesian she should have a powerful enough hind end to really throw herself into the air. Also, she loses points for unapparent anger. She did not even try to pummel you as you went down or anything. Mostly she just took some giant leaps - perhaps she has a future in jumping through rings of fire?


Bahahahaha! :lol: Glad you are okay! It looked like you didn't land as hard or awkwardly as you could have, so that is good!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

My favorite part is the narrator that does nothing but calmly say, "I got that on video." =P

I agree. More air. Those were awfully pathetic bucks for a horse that's supposed to be so very powerful.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

True...true.... I dont think belle put her whole heart into it at all...tsk...tsk....haha......owwwww....i am so much more sore today haha...


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

LOL I'm sorry you fell off but the lady yelling "Oh! Oh! Oh no!" in the background has me giggling like crazy!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol....i know....my poor trainer was crying and feeling so bad. (the one saying oh no oh no!) I think she felt worse than i did. And poor belle was sorry to...she came over and was nuzzling everyone with a sad puppy dog face...lol. And i broke the first rule.,,get back on! I tried but they thought i might have broke my hip and didnt let me....lame :/


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

No, I'm not impressed in the least. As a friesian you'd expect her to buck bigger. Its a little sad actually, beautiful horse though. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/good-vs-bad-69740/ 

theres a video in there with some real bucking.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe if you pulled on his head a little and spurred him hard then he could buck harder. I would say he's a failure as a bronc.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

A rather pathetic effort I think. She needs to get more height in it! I think you only came off because of your strange position, had you been in a normal posisiton then you would not have hit the deck

You know they can buck when they nearly do a sumersault because of it. My little connie bucked for fun, i could normaly manage to sit them but only just!
I have a photo somewhere (I will see if I can dig it out) of stan bucking in the showring, his hind feet are well above my head (i'm sitting on him) and his front feet are off the floor!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It was a little flat for my tastes, I much prefer a bronc that will really kick their hind end up. That makes for a much more dramatic sight LOL.

Glad you're okay, I know I never like that feeling of "Oh, crap, I'm going off".


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm glad you're okay, though I do agree, she didn't really put her whole heart into it. And then coming over and nuzzling you guys all worried...a true bronc would be strutting around all happy that he got you off . I am currently working on getting a Fresian gelding back into shape (he's mega overweight several years of not doing anything), and I want the owner to take some videos, we can compare bucks lol. He spends most of the time I'm on him trying to throw me off. I think the only reason he hasn't succeeded is cause he's so overweight that he doesn't have the muscle to really let loose. The owner always comments though that she can't believe I stay on. She's a cute horse, and sometimes jumping right back on isn't the wise or correct choice.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

rotfl.....yup....i think i will have to break it to her that her career as a bronc just isn't going to work out....she is going to have to just stick with dressage haha. I actually really thought she wasn't going to do her little buck...i thought she was just going into a canter. and their strides are so big (she is a BIG girl) that I couldn't really tell the difference at first...or i would have at least attempted to hold on...haha...oh well...live and learn!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

You call that a buck? I've seen miniature ponies give more attitude than that horse. 
For starters, she needs more air time. And try working on getting her to do a full extention of the back legs while curling her nose to her chest. This really adds the "dramatic effect" seen by some of the world class bucking horses. If you could, get her to pin her ears back, to give the overall buck a more polished look to it. But for the positives, she did have a beautiful stampede as she went running away. Kudos for that.
As for your riding, why didn't you fling soumersaulting out of the saddle over her head? Everybody knows this is the way to do it.:roll:

In all seriousness, I'm glad you are ok. That didn't look fun at all.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...well...definitely not the worst buck i have had....im just glad i didnt break anything. I still have a big bump in my jaw and "clicking" jaw from my last buck...probably last year. 

Okay...okay....fine....i have been voted out...i wont call it a buck....i will call it large leaps of joy while forgetting she had a stirrup/reinless rider


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Lol...well...definitely not the worst buck i have had....im just glad i didnt break anything. I still have a big bump in my jaw and "clicking" jaw from my last buck...probably last year.


I have a jaw problem as well, where sometimes it will get slightly out of place then it sort of clicks back into place, but I got the problem several years ago when I was nailed right in my cheekbone during dodgeball, by one of the jock 8th graders. 

But hey, your injuries could have been a lot worse.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I prefer all four feet in the air, with the rear feet way up high...I'd say that big ol' horse FAILED!!! Hahahaha!

Glad you're okay though!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> I have a jaw problem as well, where sometimes it will get slightly out of place then it sort of clicks back into place, but I got the problem several years ago when I was nailed right in my cheekbone during dodgeball, by one of the jock 8th graders.
> 
> But hey, your injuries could have been a lot worse.




My jaw clicks constantly...talking or eating...it gives me a headaches,but oh well. My dr. Said surgery probably wouldnt help. Like you said...coulda been worse...just annoying..ha.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> My jaw clicks constantly...talking or eating...it gives me a headaches,but oh well. My dr. Said surgery probably wouldnt help. Like you said...coulda been worse...just annoying..ha.


I have that too...TMJ disorder it's called...somedays it's worse than others! And always annoying, especially when it really cracks, or gets 'stuck'...:-|


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> I have that too...TMJ disorder it's called...somedays it's worse than others! And always annoying, especially when it really cracks, or gets 'stuck'...:-|


Ya! Thats what they said it was...really hurts sometimes. Are you having surgery on yours?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am glad that you have a sense of humor about it, and that you are ok. 

And as far as bucking attempts, he was nice and only went up as far as he needed to slide you off, I would cancel any thoughts of rodeo for him.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahahaha bit of a **** poor effort on the horse's behalf there! I think my dog could buck harder than that horse, it wasn't even technically a buck, more so a 'hump'. I agree with kevin, pull the reins and spur a bit more to get a better response


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I had TMJ until I had my wisdom teeth pulled and then it went away. Hasn't been a problem since.

Aw look at those cute little bucks. Glad you are alright from the fall, but I have to say, I've never seen that exercise before. I'd be afraid having my feet up there would goose the horse and cause it to do just what yours did, lol. Interesting though...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

hmm...ya....I have done that exercise fairly often just to help with balance,etc. It is actually a fun exercise and you really feel the burn ..lol. But apparently the horses don't like it so much. ^ I have to get two wisdom teeth out soon...maybe it will help! I will probably always have a bump on my jaw,though  

Belle and I have decided it is perfectly fine that we didn't make into into the rodeo or circus with the pathetic buck attemp...staying on the ground for flatwork will suit us juuuusssst fine


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Piaffe said:


> Ya! Thats what they said it was...really hurts sometimes. Are you having surgery on yours?


Heck no...well, so long as it doesn't completely lock up on me someday, I think I'll manage! I'll probably have to have hip/knee surgery way before my jaw :shock::-x


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I know a few older people with it and they say it gets worse and worse...yay...something to look forward to  i have only had mine about a year


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

First off, of any horse that I'd want to get bucked off I'd love for it to be a Friesian. At least when you are falling (slowly) to the ground you've got their nice feathered feet to look at. 

You guys are cracking me up! The lady who says "I've got that on camera" !!! ha ha ha!!! I think the horse was thoroughly surprised that you fell off!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...yes...lovely feathered feet that I am so thankful missed my head after I fell...lol.

The "i got that on video" lady is a family member...definitely thinking about youtube more than my safety...lol.


----------

